# Centralized Filter & Temp Control for WC



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

This one is for Gary.

Overview of the system by the HWT which has the hot and cold split while HWT was replaced at Christmas.










HW and CW fed to temperature controlled mixing valve. Shown is a $45 under-counter unit. Min temp is 80F +/- 4F which is a few deg higher than I really wanted. Since I kept most of my tank at 79F guess that is close enough. There is another $100 1" mixing valve that need to be soldered in. Since I bought this months ago, I did not bothered with the extra cost and extra work.










Two Watt whole house filters bought at HomeDepot while it was on clearance. The new one comes with a hanger but the canister is opaque. 50 micron prefilter and carbon block to strip chlorine - no Prime or other conditioner required.



















The trickiest part of this project is feeding a 3/8" PVC lien from the HWT 25 feet up under a stair across the ceiling over a hallway, down into a closet into the wall and back out and inside the stand.

Once inside the stand, flow is control by a solenoid and a toggle switch. Flow will stop by a float switch located at fill level (in the water storage for the discus grow out contest tank).



















While at it, the supply in the stand is T-offered with slip fitting to provide source of water to fill other tanks.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Nicely done.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey thanks Gordon for putting this up. So the lowest you can go is 80F? Seems a bit of a waste a lot of the time, of hot water though, as only 2 of my tanks are above that, with other 2 at 79 (close enought) and 77 (it would be warmer after a water change than before).


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hey thanks Gordon for putting this up. So the lowest you can go is 80F? Seems a bit of a waste a lot of the time, of hot water though, as only 2 of my tanks are above that, with other 2 at 79 (close enought) and 77 (it would be warmer after a water change than before).


It is a bit of work but that is part of the fun 

As to the 80F, could be 84F on the +/-. I figure if I do 1/3, even 1/2 change the diff in temperature is not as much. There is a cold line coming out of the mixing valve. I was thinking of mixing a bit of cold in there as well if I am really concerned about the 80F. I guess 80F is a good enough compromise. Good enough for the community and the discus.

Not sure if the 1" version at HomeDepot has a lower temperature control.

Don't forget that you don't want to play around with the mix every time you change water once the temp is set. For your future fish room all you really need also is to feed that into a hose bib if that all you water is tempered water. I did the rest for the convenience of the flip of a switch and walk away.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Don't forget that you don't want to play around with the mix every time you change water once the temp is set.


Yes, that's why I want it to be lower. I can live with 78 or so so that my heaters do the warming, but with a well insulated big tank, the water can take several hours to drop a degrees and I don't have a chiller. This wouldn't be a problem in the winter, but in the summer, it could be a problem for some of my plecos. I guess I'll have to cheap around. I was thinking that it could be like the thermostatic valves in Grohe showers where you can have ice cold water coming out if you want. But then they're more than $45.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

That should work very well. I am guessing the gut of a temp-control shower mix runs $150 - $200 - plumbing may be easier as well if you are starting from that.

Why not build your a nice shower and T-off from there


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow... nice set up, wish I could understand more of the plumby/techy bits, lol.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> That should work very well. I am guessing the gut of a temp-control shower mix runs $150 - $200 - plumbing may be easier as well if you are starting from that.
> 
> Why not build your a nice shower and T-off from there


The nice shower is upstairs already, so can't tee off from that.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The nice shower is upstairs already, so can't tee off from that.


O ya, let me go at it. My 25 feet run all behind drywall  Exposed only 5 ft above T-bar and 1 foot in closet


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Tank top up water warming is a perfect candidate for on demand gas heaters. 
But they are expensive.


----------

